# Ariens fuel injection snowblower



## buellx184 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello,

I purchased a brand new 30 inch ariens snowblower with the fuel injection. Machine ran flawlessly for about a month, pulled the snowblower out the other day and it runs fine on idle but as soon as you give it any gas it spits and sputters and revs up then down. I charged the battery overnight, drained gas and put fresh fuel in. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

Geoff


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Geoff

With fresh fuel it cuts down a lot of the possibilities. Have you checked the spark plug ?? It's cheap to replace just in case and might save you having to take it in. It's under warranty so I'd likely not spend a lot of time on it and let Ariens sort it out.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Geoff, while I can't help you with your issue, as someone that also has an Ariens with EFI I sure would appreciate any update that you could provide once you figure out what's going on.


When I purchased mine the dealer said that they use mowers with EFI in their lawn business and that the only trouble they've had was with one mower's CPU, which I think is basically is the "brain" of the system........


----------



## kipsy (Nov 2, 2017)

make sure the gas tank isn't empty. was my first "gotcha" with my new plat 24 SHO. other than a leaky gas cap and on my 5th tank of gas since November !


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think there was a report on here last year of someone needing to replace the computer board because if similar issues.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

kipsy said:


> make sure the gas tank isn't empty. was my first "gotcha" with my new plat 24 SHO. other than a leaky gas cap and on my 5th tank of gas since November !


Have you called Ariens tech support or your dealer about the leaky gas cap? I have the same issue. They will send you a replacement cap with a thicker and wider rubber gasket. It Will usually do the trick and stop the leaking.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Cardo111 said:


> Have you called Ariens tech support or your dealer about the leaky gas cap? I have the same issue. They will send you a replacement cap with a thicker and wider rubber gasket. It Will usually do the trick and stop the leaking.


I had that happen when I was walking the blower up the ramps into my truck, bucket first. I just assumed with a full tank and going into my 17' Ram 1500 4x4 it was too much and the fuel leaked out of the vent. **** my dirt bike didn't even puke this much when dumping it.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice truck and other toys! That would make sense, with that kind of angle.


----------



## Finnbear (Feb 4, 2018)

Same problem for me, dealer said I'm supposed to burn premium for only, is this true?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I thought Fuel Injection was the next big thing, next best thing, since sliced bread. More reliable, and smoother running, at least that's what the marketers say.

Here's the thing.. first, check what you can check. The ignition, the voltage, all the connections, etc. Once it's running, voltage shouldn't be the problem. 

Drain the gas tank, fill it with fresh gas.

If you do that, and your spark is good, it's likely your injector is bad. The only thing you can do is have it bench flowed, and tested. Then rebuilt if necessary, or replaced. 

A rebuild is $15-20 bucks, a new injector could be $20-60 depends, I haven't seen one yet. 

I said before, three problems on this site in the past day with Fuel Injection, it's coming gents, it's not going to be the big thing you think it is. The environuts are driving you to a place you don't want to go. 

If this becomes a big problem I will get back into the injector business, for small engines only. There's going to be a lot of problems to solve in the future. 

To the OP, BUELLX184, or FINNBEAR, or anyone else for that matter, if you need any testing done on your injectors, hit me in PM, I still have contacts in the injector business, I'll tell you where to send them and take care of it for you. Good guys who won't rip you off and provide you a quality product. 

$300 extra, plus problems. Nothing I hate more than saying I told you so. But I did. This is the tip of the EFI iceberg, stick with carbs. I wish I were wrong on this. Really, I do.


----------



## WinterOfDiscontent (Jan 24, 2018)

Why would it cost $300 to have it fixed under warranty?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

WinterOfDiscontent said:


> Why would it cost $300 to have it fixed under warranty?


$300 more to buy in the first place.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Cardo111 said:


> Nice truck and other toys! That would make sense, with that kind of angle.


Probably 30deg on the ramps but you have to tilt the bucket back to not get a shoe caught on a rung. SO between the approach angle and the tilt it's pretty well rotated.


----------

